# OK I would like to work at this shop.



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

could you imagine chasing someone with triceratops or the raptor?

http://i-am-bored.com/bored_link.cfm?link_id=22175.

what kind of controls are used for stuff like this? I would love to hook up a joystick to something.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Wow! That's a helluva stalkabout. The raptor is amazing - I wonder how much it weighs.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Man The fun one could have


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

They have a making of CD:

http://www.wwdshop.com/product_view.php?pr=4

And for more video enjoyment, I present "Walking With Dinosaurs" a live show direct from Australia with a budget of 12 million dollars:


----------

